# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Nightmares and Recurring Dreams >  >  Recurring murder dreams

## shivles

About once or twice a month I have a dream that I murder someone, a loved one finds out and helps me cover it up. I've been having it for years but it's starting to freak me out a bit now as they are getting more graphic. 

Last night's dream: I can't remember what happened at the beginning of the dream but I have a vague recollection of doing something wrong, I think it was cheating on my partner. As always I have just murdered someone, I don't ever see the actual murder but the body (very graphically injured, head cracked open, brains exposed, lots of blood) is at my feet. We're in the persons house but really it's my house. I'm supposed to know know this person but I don't recognise them or know their name, but it's a young male, around 13/14. I hear noises downstairs so I quickly leave the room, shut the door so no one can see and end up talking to the lads mum. My sister is there too and she goes upstairs while we are talking and then the mum asks where her son is, I say I don't know so she goes to his room. His body is gone, his mum reports him missing. I notice my sister skulking around and go over to her, she says don't worry, I got rid of him. She gives me an alibi for the police. His body is discovered not far away but I'm not a suspect to the police. I get the feeling the mum knows it was me though. I get away with it as always. 

Now in real life I'm shy, timid and never loose my temper so I really can't understand these dreams. Especially my lack if remorse. I do have some things going on in my life, me my partner and our young daughter are living with my MIL and are looking for a new place as things are getting strained now between us all. Also I'm starting a training course in september but it's conflicting with our desires to have another child. My partner has been working away a lot and we've only seen him on weekends for the past month. 

So I'm hoping an outsiders perspective might help me understand this odd dream.

----------


## Ferra

I used to have these sort of violent dreams all of the time. Awake, I wasn't the type of person to act out my aggression or express myself. I'd wake up from these dreams about such violent topics and I'd be horrified of the dreams and of myself. I just kept thinking, "I'm not like that! I'm not capable of being that type of person!" When I started to express myself and open up more, instead of being so passive aggressive, I stopped having those violent dreams. Maybe it's a sign for you too. :]

----------


## shivles

Thanks for the reply, maybe that's it.

----------


## Darkmatters

Maybe you've done something you feel guilty about? 

First, forget about it literally meaning what happens in the dream - that's not how dreams work. Your subconscious thinks in imagery and symbolism... it grasps onto whatever symbols it can and assembles them in weird ways. It doesn't always mean anything, but if it's recurring it could. To me it sounds like something to do with guilt or something you feel like you could get in trouble for but maybe you feel bad because you're getting away with it. I could be way off though.

----------


## shivles

I don't think it could be guilt because I don't feel guilty in the dream at all. Maybe something I'm trying to hide though, thanks for the input  :smiley:

----------

